# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Gobierno estudia ampliar seguro agrario a zonas que resultarían afectadas por El Niño

## gpacheco

*No obstante, titular de Agricultura señala que por el momento no hay presencia del fenómeno*  *Lima, ago. 03 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno estudia ampliar el seguro para el agro a las regiones del norte del país que podrían afectarse por la presencia de un eventual Fenómeno El Niño y luego a todo el país, para lo cual se viene conversando con las compañías aseguradoras, adelanto el ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova Vélez.  
Recordó que actualmente dicho seguro opera en cinco regiones (Puno, Cusco, Apurímac, Ayacucho y Huancavelica), las cuales se priorizaron por ser zonas de pobreza y extrema pobreza, pero el gobierno no ha descartado que el beneficio cubra a todas las regiones del país, partiendo de las regiones del norte que podrían sufrir las posibles consecuencias del Fenómeno de El Niño.  
Al respecto, el ministro De Córdova dijo no obstante que actualmente no se ha notado ninguna presencia de dicho Fenómeno climatológico que afecte los cultivos y por ende las agroexportaciones. 
Sin embargo, aceptó que hay pequeños síntomas de El Niño. Por ello, su cartera está realizando trabajos de prevención como la limpieza en todos los canales y en los ríos, desde Piura hasta Lima, y por ello también se encuentra en el norte supervisando las labores.  
En entrevista telefónica con la radioemisora RPP, de Córdova dijo que si las instituciones correspondientes confirman la presencia de El Niño en el norte del país, se realizarán más acciones.  
Explicó que su presencia en el norte del país es también para reforzar estos trabajos de prevención de la limpieza de los canales; además, dijo que se están ya coordinando con las juntas de usuarios de agua y agricultores para tomar todas las precauciones en una posibilidad que se presente el Fenómeno de El Niño.  
Adolfo de Córdova Vélez se encuentra en la ciudad de Chiclayo (Lambayeque) donde inaugurará dos obras importantes para la región: el canal de Collique y el canal de Tepo, cuya financiación fue mancomunada: veinte por ciento la financió la propia población y el ochenta por ciento restante el gobierno.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag proyecta ampliar cobertura del Seguro Agrario Catastrófico a las 25 regiones del país Seguro agrario permitirá ampliar cartera crediticia de microfinancieras, según La Positiva En setiembre Minag definirá si extiende seguro agrario a productores que sean afectados por El Niño En setiembre Minag definirá si extiende seguro agrario a productores que sean afectados por El Niño Gobierno estudia ampliar seguro agrario a zonas que resultarían afectadas por El Niño

----------

